#ubuntu-pk 2011-07-22
<adil_> Hi
<adil_> anybody?
#ubuntu-pk 2016-07-18
<Kilos> o/
<pavlushka> o/
<lubmil> dzień
<lubmil> Kilos: :)
<Kilos> hi lubmil
<lubmil> .p irc
<ChanSeba> Bhubaneshwar, IN: 30.87°C, Pochmurno z przejaśnieniami, 1010.16 hPa, wsch. 01:46:44, zach. 14:59:01, wiatr 2.76 m/s (207.503°), wilg. 85%
<zmeu> where are you Researcher-
<zmeu> nino-nino
<zmeu> .p mexico
<ChanSeba> Mexico, PH: 32°C, Pochmurno z przejaśnieniami, 1009 hPa, wsch. 23:36:03, zach. 12:30:38, wiatr 2.1 m/s (330°), wilg. 59%
<zmeu> like a child
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en z innego serwera
<ChanSeba> from another server
<lubmil> Mexico, Mexico: Mostly Cloudy and 56.1°F/13.4°C
<zmeu> .tr :en :pl hi mate
<ChanSeba> witam kolego
<lubmil> !pk
<ChanSeba> lubmil: już już wykurwiam do kuchni po kawę
<lubmil> !dk
<ChanSeba> lubmil: smacznej kawy! :)
<zmeu> shaniiiiii
<zmeu> dead
<Kilos> oh my
<zmeu> lwl
<Kilos> hmm... rhct you have been very quiet
#ubuntu-pk 2016-07-19
<lubmil> dzień
<Kilos> hi lubmil
<Kilos> Researcher- ping
<lubmil> hej Kilos :)
<zmeu> hi
<Kilos> hi zmeu
<Kilos> do you know where researcher is
<Kilos> or shani
<zmeu> Researcher-: sleep
<lubmil> .tr :en :pl Whyte
<ChanSeba> White
<lubmil> .tr :en :pl White
<ChanSeba> Biały
<lubmil> .tr :en :es White
<ChanSeba> Blanco
<lubmil> .tr :en :it White
<ChanSeba> Bianco
#ubuntu-pk 2016-07-20
<lubmil> dzień
<zmeu> hi
<Kilos> hi
<zmeu> where is Researcher- ? Mars One ?
<Kilos> i dont know but i wish someone would whatsapp him and ask him to come here
<zmeu> i have whatsapp
<Kilos> lets see if pavlushka can find his number
<Kilos> zmeu i mailed him, hopefully that gets him back
<zmeu> ;D
<Kilos> hi ChanSeba Dominiol
<Kilos> ai! hi ChiefJustice
<ChiefJustice> hi Kilos ^^
<Kilos> if anyone has researchers whatsapp number please call him here
<Kilos> or shani
<zmeu> i have
<Kilos> yay
<zmeu> lol
<zmeu> deleted
<zmeu> i have in contact list but not in whatsapp
<ChiefJustice> I don't have, sorry :P
<Kilos> why
<Kilos> message him please and say im calling
<zmeu> lol
<zmeu> i dont have
<Kilos> i have half the world to fix still
<zmeu> =)
<zmeu> haha
<Kilos> eish
<zmeu> wait to check my backup
<Kilos> please
<zmeu> lost
<zmeu> idk where is
<zmeu> i saved on SIM
<zmeu> but^^^ doesnt
<zmeu> i have facebook of him
<Kilos> please try any which way you can
<Kilos> tell him its urgent
<zmeu> k
<Kilos> he said i must whatsapp him anytime but i dont do whatsapp
<zmeu> haha wait to search
<zmeu> +92 323 2483387
<zmeu> have this on facebook
<Kilos> can you put that in your whatsapp again
<Kilos> hi pavlushka
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos !
<zmeu> 178.32.56.212Sure bro
<zmeu> +968 98758617
<zmeu> acum 51 de minute · Trimis de pe Messenger
<zmeu> Kilos:
<Kilos> yes
<zmeu> +968 98758617
<zmeu> Researcher-: phone
<Kilos> is that his number
<zmeu> yes
<Kilos> ty did you get contact with him
<Kilos> ?
<zmeu> yes
<Kilos> what does he say why isnt he here?
<Kilos> and ty for doing that for me
<zmeu> just send me the phone number
<zmeu> idk more
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> did you tell him kilos needs him
<Kilos> hope he hasnt been bought off
<zmeu> "i losted your number and your friend want you online urgently"
<Kilos> cool ty
#ubuntu-pk 2016-07-21
<Kilos> o/
<Whyte> ola
<Kilos> hi Whyte
<lubmil> dzień
<lubmil> !dk
<ChanSeba> lubmil: smacznej kawy! :)
<lub`> .p Pakistan
<ChanSeba> Islamabad, PK: 37.88°C, Zamglenia, 1000 hPa, wsch. 02:12:38, zach. 16:15:35, wiatr 5.1 m/s (230°), wilg. 47%
<lub`> huh
<lub`> .p Zielona Gora
<ChanSeba> Zielona Gora, PL: 27.22°C, Rozproszone chmury, 1014 hPa, wsch. 05:05:05, zach. 21:02:52, wiatr 2.57 m/s (258°), wilg. 41%
<lub`> .tr :pl :en Zamglenia
<ChanSeba> Haze
<zmeu> purple haze
<Kilos> hi zmeu
<zmeu> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi zmeu
<zmeu> sup
<zmeu> Researcher-: still off?
<Kilos> still waiting for researcher
<zmeu> hhahahhahaah
<Kilos> sigh
<zmeu> ewew
<zmeu> ew ew
<zmeu> i dont know whats going on
<zmeu> but he is online
<zmeu> on facebook
<zmeu> today
<zmeu> retired to vacation?
<Kilos> maybe he has been frightened away from here
<lubmil> .p Pakistan
<ChanSeba> Islamabad, PK: 32°C, Burza, 1000 hPa, wsch. 02:12:54, zach. 16:15:21, wiatr 10.3 m/s (50°), wilg. 59%
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en burza
<ChanSeba> storm
#ubuntu-pk 2016-07-22
<Whyte> hi-all :-)
<Kilos> hi Whyte
<lubmil> dzień
<Kilos> hi lubmil
<lubmil> Kilos :)
<lubmil> !pk
<ChanSeba> lubmil: już już wykurwiam do kuchni po kawę
<lubmil> !dk
<ChanSeba> lubmil: smacznej kawy! :)
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 204. dzień roku: „Człowiek bez religii, choćby nawet nieuświadomionej, nie może istnieć, podobnie jak bez serca. (Tołstoj)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 204. dzień roku: ?Człowiek bez religii, choćby nawet nieuświadomionej, nie może istnieć, podobnie jak bez serca. (Tołstoj)?
<ChanSeba> Saying for 204. day of the year: ?A man without a religion, even if unconsciously, can not exist, just as without a heart. (Tolstoy)?
<Kilos> lol
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja
<ChanSeba> Maxim
<lubmil> !dk
<ChanSeba> lubmil: smacznej kawy! :)
<Kilos> zmeu when you have time can you whatsapp researcher again please
<lubmil> .tr :en :pl when you have time can you whatsapp researcher again please
<ChanSeba> kiedy masz czas, możesz whatsapp ponownie badacz proszę
<zmeu> sup
<Kilos> waiting for researcher still
<Kilos> sigh
<zmeu> :D
#ubuntu-pk 2016-07-23
<Whyte> Hi-all :-)
<Kilos> morning all
<pavlushka> ping Researcher-
<pavlushka> Hello Dj !
<Kilos> zmeu you here
<lubmil> dzień
<zmeu> hi
<Kilos> hi zmeu
<pavlushka> Hello SalimBinHamd !
<pavlushka> SalimBinHamd: whassup?
<lubmil> .t
<ChanSeba> Sun, 24 Jul 2016 00:02:04 CEST
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en i już Niedziela.
<ChanSeba> and already Sunday.
 * lubmil listens to: The Tremeloes - Once On A Sunday Morning
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 206. dzień roku: „Nie ma jak u mamy, ciepły piec, cichy kąt. (Młynarski)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 206. dzień roku: ?Nie ma jak u mamy, ciepły piec, cichy kąt. (Młynarski)?
<ChanSeba> Saying 206. day of the year: ?No, mom, warm stove, quiet corner. (Młynarski)?
#ubuntu-pk 2016-07-24
<theseeker_> hi
<theseeker_> A.O.A
<theseeker_> I want to be the part of ubuntu-pk team for urdu translation
<theseeker_> is tehre anyone to whom can I talk
<lubmil> dzień
<Whyte> hi all
<Whyte> hi kilos
<Kilos> hi Whyte
<Whyte> :-)
<zmeu> Researcher-: died
<Kilos> nope i hear he will be back
<Whyte> Ola everyone! Hi Researcher, Kilos, Pavlushka,lubmil and zmue :-)
<lubmil> hej Whyte
<pavlushka> Ola Whyte :)
 * Whyte smiles :-)
<ChiefJustice> hi Whyte
 * pavlushka winks
<Whyte> hi ChiefJustice :-)
<Whyte> i thought ur away
<ChiefJustice> actually I'm not
<ChiefJustice> my nickname should be gray when I'm away from keyboard
<pavlushka> a sleepy Good Night :)
<ChiefJustice> and there's nothing to do here, everybody is silent
<Whyte> lol yeah
